# Does anyone know this game?



## Somni (Apr 20, 2008)

I could not find a 'Please help identify this game' bit so I thought I would try here.  Hope that is ok.

In the dim and distant past (I would guess late-90's, possibly 1997/8) I recall playing a computer game demo and I have been trying over recent months to find/remember the game with little success.

The demo would most likely have been from PC Gamer as that was what my brother read at the time.  You start with a choice of characters, either a male or a female.  Each with slightly different stats.  You then had a sum of money to kit them out with something like cybernetic implants and a variety of guns, armour and equipment.  Then the demo level begins.  The story starts that you have been delivered to a spaceship (forget exactly why) which is going to burn up in a planets atmosphere soon.  You have to search the ship for something or other.  I then remember as you search the ship you are attacked by various aliens from ones which burst from eggs to little animals to human-esque aliens (possibly infected human hosts).  As you go round you have to kill the aliens and destroy eggs.  Once a certain point is reached the ship enters the atmosphere and flames start to shoot up from the deck.  You then had a limited time to get to the exit point before you die.

The game was played from a third person perspective, but rather than follow directly behind your character you looked down on a, I believe the word is 'isometric', nbetwork of ships corridors and move your character by clicking the mouse.

I realise that most of it is pretty generic, but I hope someone can help me identify this game. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 21, 2008)

Now could this be one of the UFO games?

just sounds like a bit like it, was it turn based?


----------



## Somni (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think so, though the idea may have been similar.  I do not recall it being turn based and I used to own the first few UFO games (Unknown and Terror from the deep) and it did not look like these.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 21, 2008)

They did re-do them a wee while back

There's another three out. cant think of anything else really.


----------



## Somni (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll look into it, but they don't 'feel right' to me.


----------

